# , -

## Nuric

!  ,    .
       ,      .    .    5 .      50%   2  2012 .    .   ,       .             50%    .

   -  ,   ,   :
1.     ,       -?
2.    2 -     ,   ?
3.    ,       ,   -   4 (  )    ,   ,    .  ,     100 .      100 .   18 .   ,  .   4  100 .,   18 .,    118 .

    !

----------


## Nuric

2 :
2.    19  2012 . N 03-07-09/67 

:      -   ,         ,      -   . 
 04.09.2012   

: 





 19  2012 . N 03-07-09/67 

       -     -  .
   . 15    ,        ,       26.12.2011 N 1137,  ,   . . 2  3 . 161     ( - ),     -,     (     ,        ,     ,  ,      , , ).    . 7 . 169   -       ,         .

----------


## Nuric

?     ?

      .

----------

. 
3.          (      ),    /   .    ,        .    , "  " 100,  " 18/118, " " ,     , .. 18, " " 118.

----------


## Nuric

3     , !

----------


## Nuric

-      . 
   ,  .   ,   ,   .           ?      -    ,        ?   , ,   -      .

,  ,        -    "     "       ,  ?    ? 

      : " " 18/118, " " ,     "    , ?

----------


## 027

- 18%  (    )
      -             .         .
      ,     , -    ?.       ,

----------


## Nuric

> -


        ,   ?      ?     ,   .

,       ,     ,        ,  .  ?

----------


## 027

/     ,        ,   .
         ,    , 


       / ,  ?)

        ,         .

  .
      ,             ..,    "  "

----------


## Nuric

> /     ,


  ,     .     .    50% ,       .    ,        . , , ,    ,     ,      .        ,           "",    .
!

----------


## 027

1137 http://www.klerk.ru/doc/259320/

II.    , 
3.        ()  - (   )   ,                 .... ,        
15.  ,    2  3  161    ,     -,     (     ,        ,     ,  ,      , , ).
    ,   4.1  161    ,           - ,         .
16.  ,    4  5  161    ,     -,      ,        ( ,  ),   ,         ,      (, ),   .

    -, ,

----------


## 027

1.2



        (   ""   )
   02 -

----------


## 027

(       1.2)
         (    1.2)
        (     1.2)
          (       100%   ),      1.2

----------


## Nuric

,  ,  , !

----------


## Nuric

> (   ""   )


,  ,  ,

----------


## 027

> ,  ,  ,


 
(  )

----------

> 1.2


  2.




> ,  ?    ?


, .     /     .   , .       .   027    .

----------


## Nuric

, -     ,  ,    ,   ,    ,       .        ?        .          ,    ?

----------


## Nuric

!    !              .    .
     2  2012      ,   ,       ( 5 ).     ,          5 .        5   ,          5 ,     .  3-      2 .    ?    ?       ,           2 ,     ,        ,   ,           ,        ?
   :   -  2  ,        ,   ?
  ,   -  5  -  .     2 .,      .
   !  :Embarrassment:

----------

.         .         02  ,     2 : 
- 
- 2  
   -       /.  5 ?

----------


## Nuric

?
5 ,   5  .    50%,  .      2-   .         ?           .    3,4,5 .

     , ..   ,     .
    ?

----------

> ?


   .
  -  ?     ,  ,  ?  




> 2-   .


     /            . -        5 /.     ,    5.
     .

----------


## Nuric

> -  ?     ,  ,  ?


     5 .   .    ,   ,        50% .

----------


## Nuric

> .



  ,    ,    -  .   ,      ,    .     .

----------


## Nuric

,             . ,  ,    ,    . - .     -.
     -       .

----------

> .


 .         , , .      ( 01  02 )     "".    .




> ,    ,


     /  !     ?

----------


## Nuric

> /  !     ?


     2          ,  -    .   3-   .         2 .               3 .

----------

> 2


. 2 .    02     .




> 


     .

----------


## Nuric

, ,    !

----------

